# Hay rake replacement tires...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What do you guys do for hay rake replacement tires (5 x 15 - implement traction tread)...picked up a NH 258 today, but the tires need replaced...sidewalls are rotten. Looked on the net and found they are a bit salty. Where have you guys bought these tires or what do you use as a suitable replacement. Curious of the possibilities before I go buy some. Thanks.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm seriously considering those aircraft tires for our darf's, if they have the correct sizes


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Have a friend that owns service station that I help once in awile,so I keep my eyes open for used tires.And the tire distributors have clean out sheets once a month and sometimes I get lucky and get them cheap.A lite truck snow tire may work,probably a little wider than what you have.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I dont have a problem with rake tires but hay tedder tires are a diffrent story it seems like im allways replacing them, they just dont last. thomas


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

old VW bug tires


----------



## jb1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have an old international hay rake with traction tires and it tends to slide when hay start to get alittle heavy. Any ideas for a fix?


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

try northern tool


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

We have a local garage that I buy my tires from. I just replaced my NH256 tires with the original hayrake traction tires. A NH56 rake we used to use we found that VW Bug tires fit but on our hillsides the rake would slide and in heavy hay the tires would sometimes slide and jam the rake with a pile of hay. So far I am satisified with the traction tires like the ones that came on this rake I have now. The hayrake traction type tires are expensive though [$65.00] a piece but the rake really works better than our old rake with the VW Bug car tires on our steep ground.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

I just use a set of decent tread used car tires, never found it to be a problem.


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

Tennessee farmers coop, personally I can't stand people putting car tires on equipment. Guess it's one of my pet peeves. I've got the correct tires on my NH 258 and my dad's 256 and have no issues, while my father in law has car tires on his NH 56 and it slides all over the place.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I run old 3-ribs on the dolly and traction implement tires on the drive wheels. I couldn't find them locally and got new drive tires from M. E. Miller Tire Co. • 17386 State Hwy 2 • Wauseon, OH 43567-9486 phone: 419.335.7010 • fax: 419.335.9881 • toll free: 800.621.1955. Very fast service!


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Throw a set of tire chains on it. That'll improve things.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've seen the rake tires at TSC before.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I have had the best luck using 6 ply pickup tires used ones that are too worn for the road last a long time on a rake


----------

